# Following a hunt on foot. Help?



## MooMoo (31 August 2009)

I'd really like to get involved with hunting but I dont own a horse and frankly I'm nowhere near a confident enough rider. So I thought about following on foot. 

Could anyone tell me about it? 

I spoke to a lady at the local hunt's stand at a show today and she told me about joining but thats all I really know so far.


----------



## combat_claire (1 September 2009)

Our hunt master has estimated that for every person behind him mounted on a horse there are another 10 on foot, bikes and in cars! So one thing I can guarantee is you won't be on your own.

Foot following can be very rewarding as you get to see hounds working, and all the pleasures of hunting without having to see to a sweaty muddy horse when you'd rather be indulging in the pub. The other advantage is that it is a cheaper option - most hunts charge a small sum per year for car followers, mainly to cover postage of meet cards etc etc and generally ask that you join the Hunt Supporters Club.

We don't have a dress code as such, just wear warm, practical gear for the countryside. I generally follow on a bike and go for jeans or moleskins with a shirt/polo and jersey plus wellies and a bike helmet. 

You can usually buddy up with a more experienced foot or car follower who is usually willing to explain what is happening and share their knowledge to get you into the best places to view from. 

The other option is to follow a foot pack where everyone hunts on foot - these can be bassets or beagles during the winter and mink hounds during the summer months. 

Any other burning questions yell and I'll try and answer them.


----------



## camilla4 (1 September 2009)

It's a great idea MooMoo - wonderful opporunity to see hounds work.  You shouldn't have a problem finding someone to accompany who is happy to talk you through what is going on.  If you don't know anyone local who follows on foot, speak to the Hunt Secretary and ask for suggestions.  Most people will be only too happy to help you out!


----------



## MooMoo (1 September 2009)

Thanks very much, thats very helpful. If I can think of any more questions I'll definately be back into the Hunting forum!

I'm surprised that there are so many people who follow on foot. 

My mum might join up now too because she likes walking but doesnt want to join the Ramblers again! I told her this might be more fun.


----------



## Irishcobs (1 September 2009)

Which hunt are you thinking of following?


----------



## MooMoo (1 September 2009)

There's few I could go to but the main one is the VWH.


----------



## camilla4 (2 September 2009)

You must be close to me MooMoo!!  Whereabout in Wilts are you?


----------



## MooMoo (2 September 2009)

Swindon.


----------



## camilla4 (3 September 2009)

I'm just south of you - Chiseldon!


----------



## MooMoo (3 September 2009)

Cool. Not too far at all!


----------



## camilla4 (4 September 2009)

Perhaps we need a North Wilts meet-up.  Must be others lurking in this area and it would be lovely to meet some of you!


----------



## MooMoo (5 September 2009)

Thats not a bad idea. 





Just thought of a question.... (a bit of a dippy one)

Is it necessary for me to have a car to be able to follow? I dont have a car so I'm a bit screwed if everyone else is going to be driving.


----------



## camilla4 (6 September 2009)

So long as yuo can get to the meet you can get away without a car.  It may make it a little tricky if there is a long run but you will probably find most car-followers would be happy for you to hop in.  Make a couple of friends at the meet - ask them for some advice in general and then explain that you are on foot!  It will help to be reasonably fit though!

I've followed on foot before and it's been fine


----------



## MooMoo (6 September 2009)

Phew!

I had horrible images of going to the meet and being left in a field by myself to toddle along. 

Screw it! Tomorrow I'm sending off my membership, its not a huge amount of money really and hopefully I'll get alot of enjoyment from it and make some friends along the way.


----------

